# Suche Solit State Relais für Gleichspannung und hoher Taktfrequenz



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2015)

Hallo sehr geehrte Forumskollegen,
ich suche  so eine Art Solit State Relais oder Halbleiterstufe, das ich mit einen PWM Signal 10 - 100KHz ansteuern kann.
Ausgangsseitig soll ein Gleichsspannung 24V geschaltet werden, der Strom sollte so ca. 3A sein.

Kann mir da jemanden einen Lieferanten benennen?

Gruß RN


----------



## Schmidi (6 August 2015)

Hallo

Ich verwende oft SSR von Crydom und Carlo Gavazzi, beide haben eine grosse Auswahl.
Wobei Carlo Gavazzi in der Regel günstiger ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2015)

Haben die auch Relais mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften?

Hersteller für SSR kann ich dir auch zig benennen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 August 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
ich denke mal, dass da ein SSR nicht die richtige Wahl ist. Durch die mitgebrachte Beschaltung desselben (innen) verbieten/verhindern sich die von dir genannten (doch schon recht hohen Frequenzen) normalerweise schon wieder.
Welche Spannung hat denn dein Eingangs-Signal ?
Vielleicht wäre ein Transistor-Schaltverstärker da eher die richtige Wahl ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> ich denke mal, dass da ein SSR nicht die richtige Wahl ist. Durch die mitgebrachte Beschaltung desselben (innen) verbieten/verhindern sich die von dir genannten (doch schon recht hohen Frequenzen) normalerweise schon wieder.
> Welche Spannung hat denn dein Eingangs-Signal ?
> Vielleicht wäre ein Transistor-Schaltverstärker da eher die richtige Wahl ...
> ...



Hallo Ralf,
die Eingangsspannung ist 24VDC und die Ausgangsspannung ist auch 24VDC.
Ich möchte eigentlich über eine 1200er mit PWM 3A schalten.

Der begriff SSR wird allerdings bei vielen Herstellern auch für die das Relais 
verwendet das auch Gleichstrom schaltet. Stellenweise wird es auch das Wort
Opptokoppler verwendet.

Als Schaltglied wird dann oft ein Mosfet genutzt.

Nach Transistorschaltverstärker habe ich auch schon gesucht um komme wieder
dahin wo ich war, 'SSR'


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2015)

Hallo,

ich verwende bei der 1200er immer Phönix 2964348. Die können aber leider "nur" 50mA schalten. (Aber haben alle anderen Wunschwerte 100kH, 24V E 24V A)
GGf. haben die auch welche mit mehr Schaltleistung?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2015)

So niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Chräshe (9 August 2015)

Hallo Helmut,

kannst du die Anwendung näher beschreiben?

Wenn es auf der SPS-Seite nicht unbedingt PWM sein muss, käme vielleicht folgendes Gerät in Frage:
http://www.kaleja.com/images/DatenblaetterPDF/06.04.021.pdf

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2015)

Such mal nach Treiber für Schrittmotoren.
Da sind solche Frequenzen eher normal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2015)

@Chräshe, danke das geht schon in die Richtung.

Ok zur Anwendung, ich möchte mit einem Peltier Element etwas kühlen.
Da als eine Steuerung eine 1200er angestrebt ist, möchte ich da einen
Ausgang als PWM nutzen, da diese Option schon vorhanden ist.  

Da es sich um eine Serienmaschine geht, muß ich neben der Industrie
Tauglichkeit auch auf den Preis achten.


----------



## Chräshe (9 August 2015)

Hallo Helmut,

wenn die Zulassungen nicht wären, würde ich so einen MOSFET verwenden:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...rt-TO-220AB-ID-30-A-UDS-50-V?ref=searchDetail
 Bei 30A ist das  je nach Netzteil davor "eigensicher".   

Aber was anderes. Temperatur-Regelung (Heizung sowie Kühlung) ist doch eher Träge. Ist eine schnelle PM-Regelung notwendig?
Normal sollte da doch ein "langsamer" SPS-Ausgang mit Sekunden-Pulsen ausreichen?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2015)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> wenn die Zulassungen nicht wären, würde ich so einen MOSFET verwenden:
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...rt-TO-220AB-ID-30-A-UDS-50-V?ref=searchDetail
> ...



Tja, das ist der Knackpunkt. Bei Peltierelementen ist eine Zweipunktregelung äußerst 
ungeeignet. Beim Schalten entstehen Mechanische Spannungen, die sich erheblich auf
die Lebensdauer des Elemts auswirken. 

Zur Zeit tendiere ich auch Richtung Mosfet, dann muß man nur noch den Ripple rausfiltern.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 August 2015)

Hallo Helmut,



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Tja, das ist der Knackpunkt. Bei Peltierelementen ist eine Zweipunktregelung äußerst
> ungeeignet. Beim Schalten entstehen Mechanische Spannungen, die sich erheblich auf
> die Lebensdauer des Elemts auswirken...



Aber deine Vorgaben von >10kHz sind doch bestimmt nicht notwendig, oder?

Von Rinck gibt es einen PWM-Treiber, aber leider nur bis 2A und 800Hz.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles was ich so Recherchiert habe, sollte es eher ab 20KHz aufwärts gehen,
ich strebe eigentlich 100KHz an. 

Den von Rinck habe ich auch schon gesehen, der fällt raus wegen der Frequenz
und wegen des Stromes, da fehlt 1A!


----------



## RogerSchw85 (9 August 2015)

Hast du bei Omron schon geschaut? Die haben Halbleiterrelais, jedoch weiss ich die Maximale Frequenz nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2015)

Danke muss ich morgen mal schauen.


----------



## rogseut (10 August 2015)

Wir haben eines von Finder im Einsatz.  Schaltet 24V 5A  SSR 12,5mm Baubreite und kostet fast nix. Schaltfrequenz ? Finder Art. Nummer 41.81.7.024.9024


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2015)

rogseut schrieb:


> Wir haben eines von Finder im Einsatz.  Schaltet 24V 5A  SSR 12,5mm Baubreite und kostet fast nix. Schaltfrequenz ? Finder Art. Nummer 41.81.7.024.9024



Frequenz geben die Technischen Daten nicht her, aber wenn ich folgendes lese



> Ansprech./Rückfallzeit in ms 0,05/0,25



kann ich auf keine hohe Frequenz kommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2015)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Hast du bei Omron schon geschaut? Die haben Halbleiterrelais, jedoch weiss ich die Maximale Frequenz nicht.



Omron kann es auch nicht...


----------



## Rofang (10 August 2015)

Wie oft wird die Serienmaschine gebaut? ATR fertigt, glaube ich mich zu erinnern, auch relativ kostengünstig Kundenlösungen. Ggf. mal nachfragen.

Gruß


----------



## Gleichstromer (10 August 2015)

In der Richtung suchen wir immer mal wieder, haben aber bisher nur viel A und wenig Hz oder andersrum gefunden, bauen daher selbst.
LEG-Elektronik hat z. B. einen 24V/3A-Optokoppler, zwar auch in Sonderausführungen, aber nicht mit mehr als 1kHz.

Ansatz für eine Selbstbau-Lösung z. B. Treiber IR4426, MOSFET IRF530, Freilaufdiode MBR660 und nachgeschaltetes LC-Filter.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2015)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> In der Richtung suchen wir immer mal wieder, haben aber bisher nur viel A und wenig Hz oder andersrum gefunden, bauen daher selbst.
> LEG-Elektronik hat z. B. einen 24V/3A-Optokoppler, zwar auch in Sonderausführungen, aber nicht mit mehr als 1kHz.
> 
> Ansatz für eine Selbstbau-Lösung z. B. Treiber IR4426, MOSFET IRF530, Freilaufdiode MBR660 und nachgeschaltetes LC-Filter.



Ja da denke ich auch schon die ganze Zeit drüber nach, ähnlich folgenden Beispiel, aus einen anderen forum:




Problematisch wird wahrscheinlich die Berechnung des LC-Filters.
Dann wie sieht es mit irgendwelchen Schutzbeschaltungen und EMV
aus. Wenn man dot etwas noch nie gemacht hat, kann man auch 
ganz schön auf die Schnauze fallen.


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 August 2015)

Man kann das LC-Filter über die Formel für die Grenzfrequenz abschätzen: Grenzfrequenz z. B. 1/10 der PWM-Frequenz, dann erhält man für C=10µF (gewählt) ein L von 25µH. Für minimalen Stromripple wird man etwas mehr brauchen.



			
				rostiger Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dot etwas noch nie gemacht hat, kann man auch
> ganz schön auf die Schnauze fallen.



Ja, man baut halt Industrie-Elektronik, auch wenns "nur" eine handvoll Bauteile sind.


----------

